# Is your shop not heated, you have issues with cold glue?.



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Then try this....










Cheap baby bottle warmer, been doing this for a few years.
I have noticed that warm polyurethane glue + warm water to activate actually causes the poly glue to set faster.

Now, go get a bottle warmer for your shop.


----------

